# Check this Cruze out!



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why don't we get these colors?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

At least our headlights are blacked out where they have amber. I guess it's because their side markers are behind the tire.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Wish we had the hatchback and the colors...


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm moving to Australia they always have the good stuff


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Wheels look like Motegi MR 116s. Someone here a while back had a set.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Patman said:


> Wheels look like Motegi MR 116s. Someone here a while back had a set.


Very similar but they're different. You can see by the joint where the spokes meet the rim which the Motegi doesn't have (easier to see in the pictures I have). Also slightly different centre.
Didn't ask what they were.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I want a hatchback like that! You guys are lucky


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Give us the hatch!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it a lot! I wish we had these options!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd get one in orange. All we get are plain boring colors.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

That front facia is how the North American Cruze should have looked, if not the standard car at least the RS package. Nice.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

yet another post that makes me pissed at GM for not releasing the hatch and 1.6T in the US -_- **** this noise im moving to aus.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

tracepk said:


> yet another post that makes me pissed at gm for not releasing the hatch and 1.6t in the us -_- **** this noise im moving to aus.



me too.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You boys had better do yer research about Australia before you jump , specifically the 10 reasons not to visit Australia . 

Nice looking cruzen Nathan I'm thinking that we really want more colors and to have a decent looking front facia !
And thanks for inviting us to Australia . No smurfettes in Bikinis .


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree, I want a hatchback!!!!


----------

